# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Nước mắm Lâm Ngọc - Vị ngon đặc trưng Phan Rang

## nguyenhung56

*       RẤT NHIỀU TIN VUI DÀNH CHO MỌI NGƯỜI ĐANG TÌM NƯỚC MẮM NGUYÊN CHẤT LÊN MEN TỰ NHIÊN - THEO CÁCH LÀM THỦ CÔNG NGÀY XƯA - NGON VÀ AN TOÀN NHƯ CHÍNH TAY MÌNH LÀM*




Gia đình Lâm Ngọc - Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm Phan Rang Lâm Ngọc mong muốn đưa chai nước mắm ngon, nguyên chất, tự nhiên của vùng biển Phan Rang đến với bà con ưa chuộng nước mắm truyền thống nguyên chất cả nước. Nếu bạn có dịp ghé du lịch biển Phan Rang hãy ghé nhà Lâm Ngọc mua nước mắm về làm quà. Địa chỉ ở cuối bài viết. Nếu bạn chưa đến Phan Rang nhưng bạn muốn thưởng thức nước mắm ngon Phan Rang, hãy kết nối cùng nhà mắm và xem nhà mắm là người nhà, sẽ ship những chai mắm chất lượng nhất đến tận nhà cho bạn. Miễn ship - Nhận hàng rồi mới thanh toán.



Nước mắm của nhà mắm Lâm Ngọc là nước mắm có được từ cá cơm lên men tự nhiên 6-8 tháng.... ăn mắm là mang năng lượng tự nhiên lành mạnh vào cơ thể...Vị ngon đặc trưng Phan Rang.
+ Màu của nước mắm là màu tự nhiên của cá, không phải của hóa chất tạo màu.
+ Hương thơm của nước mắm là hương thơm tự nhiên từ con cá lên men tự nhiên, không phải là hương liệu được cho vào.
+ Ship hàng cả nước - phục vụ tận tâm - không phân biệt bạn mua ít hay mua nhiều, không phân biệt bạn ở xa hay gần
+ Ship mắm đúng chất lượng không phân biệt bạn là người quen hay không phải người quen, thân hay không thân.
+ Đặt hàng đơn giản, dễ dàng, ai cũng có thể đặt được : Bạn Để lại số điện thoại, nhà mắm sẽ gọi lại cho bạn. Hoặc bạn nhắn địa chỉ số điện thoại qua điện thoại : 0163.663.7107 / 093.787.2107 hoặc kết bạn zalo : 0163.663.7107 hoặc kết bạn fb Tuong Vi (tuongvinuocmam).
+ Không cần nhờ người quen mua giùm mắm chất lượng ở quê, không cần đi du lịch mua 1 lúc rất nhiều để dành, cần bao nhiêu, đặt bấy nhiêu, hết lại đặt tiếp, nhà mắm ship đúng mắm chất lượng, bạn như người nhà của nhà mắm.Đơn hàng thấp nhất 6 chai 500ml (3 lít) là ship tận nhà miễn phí ship.
+ Không cần chuyển khoản trước, bạn sẽ thanh toán cho người giao hàng khi nhận hàng.
+ Nước mắm nguyên chất cá - Không chứa hóa chất, phụ gia, đạt TCVN 5107 : 2003 & cơ sở được cấp giấy chứng nhận vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm.
-----------------o0o-----------------

THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ
Nước mắm Cá cơm Phan Rang 
Nhà Thùng Lâm Ngọc 
142/10B, đường Trịnh Hoài Đức, KP4, P.Mỹ Hải, TP.Phan Rang-Tháp Chàm, Ninh Thuận
(CUỐI đường 16/4, gần công viên biển, gần resort Long Thuận, trung tâm)
Hotline : Ms Tường Vi 0163.663.7107 ( nhắn zalo, viber, Facebook) 
Hotline : Tường Vi - 093.787.2107
Inbox Fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/nuocmamlamngoc
Facebook : Tường Vi - Mắm Lâm ngọc : (tuongvinuocmam)

----------

